# Borers in red oak tree



## ripplerider (Aug 26, 2010)

I was called out for a consultation yesterday. The customer has a large red oak tree they are concerned about. It has a blackened area about 18" by 22" near the base that is perpetually wet, I'm assuming from leaking sap. There is a strong vinegary odor emitting from this area. In addition there is one spot that is bubbling out a foamy substance constantly. I probed around under the bark with my knife and uncovered quite a few grubworms about 1/8"long. They almost look like an oversized maggot. I also discovered a couple of black beetles with 2 red spots on their back that had bored their way about 3/4" into the tree. They have wings. The wood and bark are quite soft in this area. Anyone recognize these? Are they opportunistic or are they causing the problem? Sorry no pictures but I'm not very computer savvy. I'm a certified arborist but I dont have a Pesticide applicators license. My nephew does though. Would my liability ins. cover him if he did the actual treatment?Actually upon closer inspection the beetles have 4 red spots on their back. Tree is about 24" in diameter. It's in good health otherwise with no construction damage.


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 27, 2010)

How long (do they have) antenna? Red Oak borer is a possibilty but I don't remember them having red spots. Being their at the base I would guess they're secondary. Fluid loss in oaks is fairly common, I'd be checking for decay and consider these guys secondary until they are identified. Pictures would be sweet... but I'm the same way, I don't know a jpeg from a buick!


----------



## treeseer (Aug 30, 2010)

oak has frothy flux. lots of threads and articles on that here just search.

why do people always think bugs are the problem when they do no harm?

treat the cause not the symptom.


----------



## lxt (Aug 30, 2010)

treeseer said:


> oak has frothy flux. lots of threads and articles on that here just search.
> 
> why do people always think bugs are the problem when they do no harm?
> 
> treat the cause not the symptom.





c`mon seer.....cause if its a "borer" problem, then the insect is the main problem!! yeah bugs dont do any harm  EAB, ALHB....nah these wouldnt do any damage!!

frothy flux.....is that the technical arboriculture term? 1st off...."frothy flux" is not a true pathogen & the reason for the "honeydew" like excretion is from fermented plant tissue (usually this is from a freeze/ mechanical injury).

I have used as suggested at some tree biology sites...bleach water & it works!! this area needs dryness though...so after sterilization try getting some/alot of sun to that area... Good luck!




LXT..............


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 30, 2010)

opcorn:


----------

